# mechas irredentas



## giberian

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht bin ich heut schon nicht mehr in der Lage zu denken. Wie kann man allgemein und speziell in diesem Satz "irredento" übersetzen:



> ... una vieja de *mechas irredentas* brotando de una especie de papalina gris.



Hier der Eintrag des RAE zu irredento:



> *irredento**, ta**.*
> (Del lat. _in_, pref. negat., y _redemptus_, part. pas. de _redimĕre_, redimir).
> * 1.     * adj. Dicho especialmente del territorio que una nación pretende anexionarse por razones históricas, de lengua, raza, etc.: Que permanece sin redimir.


----------



## Spharadi

Wie wäre es mit 

Eine Greisin mit ihren aus einer grauen Haube hervorlugenden wilden Haarsträhnen. 

In dieser Übersetzung fehlt noch ein Ausdruck für  "una especie de..".  
Vielleicht kann jemand hier weiterhelfen ?


----------



## giberian

Danke für deine Antwort Spharadi!

hab grad nochmal nachgeschlagen: 


> Das Wort _Irredentismus_ kommt vom italienischen Begriff _terre irredente_ („unerlöste Gebiete“)
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irredentismus



mit dem Wort den Zustand von Haaren zu bezeichnen, ist denk ich auch im Spanischen nicht alltäglich. Wie genau ist er nun zu verstehen? Sind die Haare so zerzaust und wirr, dass sie "unerlösbar" sind? Oder harren sie förmlich auf Erlösung?

Im 2. Fall könnte man doch statt "hervorlugen" mit "hervorquellen übersetzen und damit das Streben nach Erlösung unterstreichen - was im Übrigen auch eine passende Übersetzung von "brotando" wäre.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Spharadi

Ja, Du hast recht.  "mechas irredentas" ist sicherlich kein alltägliches Spanisch. Ich meine, hier "irredentas" bezeichnet ein wildes, rebellisches Haar, das sich nicht bändigen lässt, analog einem Staat, der nicht locker lässt und immer wieder die gleiche Gebietsforderung gegenüber einem anderen Land stellt.  Es ist tatsächlich eine ungewöhnliche Wortwahl. 
Ein anderer Vorschlag : "widerspenstige Haarsträhne"  ?


----------



## giberian

Spharadi said:


> Ja, Du hast recht.  "mechas irredentas" ist sicherlich kein alltägliches Spanisch. Ich meine, hier bezeichnet "irredentas" bezeichnet ein wildes, rebellisches Haar, das sich nicht bändigen lässt, analog einem Staat, der nicht locker lässt und immer wieder die gleiche Gebietsforderung gegenüber einem anderen Land stellt.  Es ist tatsächlich eine ungewöhnliche Wortwahl.
> Ein anderer Vorschlag : "widerspenstige Haarsträhnen"  ?



da muss man sich wohl zwangsläufig ein bisschen vom Original lösen, "widerspenstig", "unentwirrbar", ...

Gruß,
G.


----------



## Spharadi

Danke für die Korreturen !


----------



## Turmalin

"Widerpsensig" me parece perfecto.

Un saludo


----------



## Turmalin

Entschuldigung: "widerspenstig"!


----------

